# לניצחון



## Thomas Keyes

לניצחון

This means _to victory_, right? What I need is the pronunciation. Can someone help.


----------



## ks20495

la-nee-tsa-KHON [lanit͡saχon].

This literally means "to the victory".


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Why can't it also be le-nee-tsa-KHON, _to victory?_


----------



## yuval9

Thomas Keyes said:


> Why can't it also be le-nee-tsa-KHON, _to victory?_


it can


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Toda rabba, yuval 9


----------



## ks20495

It could be either.

Are you talking about the general concept of "victory"? Or perhaps cheering on troops to a specific victory? (As in many languages, these would both definite in Hebrew - "la-nits-a-CHON" "to the victory".)


----------



## Thomas Keyes

When, then, would it be indefinite?


----------



## Maayan

Thomas Keyes said:


> When, then, would it be indefinite?


 
You could say, for example, 
הקבוצה זכתה לנצחון (כלשהו) בטורניר 
the team achieved some victory in the tournament (as they learnd how to work as a team, kept high spirit etc, even though they didn't technically win it)...
So it would be indefinite: הקבוצה זכתה לְנִצחון כלשהו


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------

